# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Öin, Japonya'yla üst düzey ilişkilerini kestiğini açıkladı

## bozok

*üin ve Japonya ilişkileri kesti*



*üin, Japonya'yla üst düzey ilişkilerini kestiğini açıkladı.*

- Japonya'nın üinli bir balıkçı teknesinin kaptanını tutuklamasının ardından başlayan kriz büyüyor.

Son olarak üin, Japonya ile bakanlık seviyesindeki görüşmeleri askıya aldığını bildirdi.

üin devlet medyasına göre, Pekin, Japonya'yla bakanlık ve eyalet başkanları düzeyindeki tüm ilişkilerini askıya aldı, havacılık ve kömür dahil bu ülkeyle yürüttüğü görüşmeleri durdurdu.

Japonların Senkaku, üinlilerin de Diaoyu adını verdikleri, Doğu üin Denizi'ndeki takım adaların yakınlarında bir üin balıkçı gemisi, 40 dakika arayla iki Japon sahil koruma gemisiyle çarpışmıştı.

Ertesi gün geminin kaptanı Japonya'da mahkemeye çıkarılarak tutuklandı. Japonya, gemi ve mürettebatı üin'e iade ederken kaptanın tutukluluk süresini bugün 29 Eylül'e kadar uzattı.

Daha önce Japonya'yı bu konuda uyaran üin ise bu olayın üstün ilişkileri durdurma kararı aldı.

üin Dışişleri Bakanlığı'ndan yapılan açıklamada, tutukluluk süresinin uzatılması kararının iki ülke ilişkilerine ciddi şekilde zarar verdiği belirtildi.

Açıklamada, "Kaptanın derhal ve koşulsuz olarak serbest bırakılmasını istiyoruz. Japonya yanlış yolda yürümekte ısrar ederse, üin sert karşı önlemler alacak ve Japonya bunun sonuçlarına katlanmak zorunda kalacak" denildi.

İki ülkenin yanı sıra Tayland'ın da hak iddia ettiği adalar, stratejik açıdan önemli denizcilik yollarına yakın bir noktada. Bölge balıkçılık ve petrol rezervleri açısından da önemli kabul ediliyor.

Bu adalar halihazırda Japonya'nın denetiminde.


10:16 | 20 Eylül 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

----------

